# Weed Killer for Strawberry patch



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anybody have a suggestion for a good weed killer that is not harmful to strawberry plants?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 9, 2011)

I use my hands. Anything you use, while it might not kill the plant may end up in your wine.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 9, 2011)

Devrinol works on many weeds in strawberries. You might have a hard time getting it though.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 9, 2011)

I planted a row of strawberries last spring and the row is so thick with strawberry plants that there are very few weeds growing in the row. There are a half dozen lupines that grew from seeds that were in the soil I used from my veggie garden (next to my lupine patch in the lawn) to raise the row a bit that don't trouble me and some grass seed shoots sticking up but that is about it. And the strawberries look pretty good so far. We have just started to pick a few ripe berries that were eaten right away. 

Larry


----------



## james3838 (Jul 15, 2011)

Winemaker, 
Poast Plus is a great herbicide to apply to broadleaf plants such as strawberries. I use it all the time on sunflowers, peanuts, soybeans, etc but you would need to use it before your berries start to produce fruit. It will only kill the narrow leaf weeds though and it is pretty pricy but you can get it online or in your local farm and garden supply house. I generally apply only 12 oz to 25 gallons of water. That mix with a little crop oil, will do an entire acre but the directions will tell you exactly how much to use for strawberries. Hope this helps...


----------

